# Bow Hunting Anyone?



## TheGunDoctor (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been using decent quality Tonkin Cane Longbows for many years, but I'm thinking about changing my tradition in that regard.  

I am curious about the type of wood that other bow hunters around here prefer, any archers out there with some input?


----------



## dusty (Nov 18, 2008)

*Bows*

I had a buddy in Fayetteville, NC who made 'em with Osage Orange (horseapple, right?). They drew smooth and had great elasticity.  I don't know if he still makes 'em.  One piece bows, too!

I almost bought a hickory bow from a guy out here in Arkansas for $80. a couple months ago, it felt great.  

I haven't personally switched to longbows yet-maybe next year.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 19, 2008)

There are a lot of guys who bow-hunt boar...I've been tempted but don't have the time to invest in acquiring a new talent. If dad had given me a bow when I was 9 instead of that Sears bolt-action 22, it might've been a different story.


----------



## Iraqvet2003 (Oct 19, 2009)

I shoot a 2007 Bowtech Tribute compound, not traditional, but I can get a almost 400 gr arrow to about 296 FPS. Very smooth and forgiving.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 19, 2009)

Way old Post! 11/08

I have an 25 year old Darton WH-500 which at 65lbs draw. It has all wood riser and Wood/Fiber Glass Limbs. It is a beautiful bow and has served me well for 25 years. Lots and lots of White-Tail's with it!

I have looked at upgrading to a newer bow with the more futuristic form and function. But they just aren't as pretty to look at!

My longest shot/kill was about 40 yds. But that was when I shot all the time. I do not have the skills for that now-a-days. I have no problem at 25 yds but don't shoot enough to attempt a kill at longer ranges.

Bow Hunting is my favorite. Fall is my favorite time to be in the woods. Plus there aren't as many dip-shits out there to worry about. Rifle season is a bit scary with knuckleheads and their .30-06 and no skills!

My brother shoots a Long-Bow and Re-curve. But he does not have the accuracy or skills for anything longer than 15 - 20 yds.


----------

